# Sericea lespedeza



## NHTS110 (Jul 19, 2008)

Was wondering---any one familiar with? It is taking over some of our older fields. Any food value? I think I read it is a pest here in Missouri. It is 2-3 ft. tall but under is much grass, clover, summer lespedeza, and ladino, but there is so much of the Sericea not sure to cut or brush hog.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is a link to the KSU folks to your west...they talk aout it. Hope it helps. Most folks want it gone...it will take over.

http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/library/crpsl2/mf2408.pdf


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

In Indiana it is used in pastures. It is a natural dewormer for grazing livestock. It is a legume, but doesn't make great hay as it has a lot of leaf shatter, but does have some feed value if grazed.

They used it out west as cover along highways to control erosion and I guess there is something in the soil out there it likes and grows well enough to outlaw it. In Indiana it isn't problem in pastures as it does die out over time.

HHH


----------



## hvy 1ton (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, It's 130 in the morning, but last time i checked it is considered a noxious weed in KS. I had to go spray a bunch of it this summer. Every time i'm in MO, i see it and musk thistles everywhere.


----------

